# step flashing/tin shingles



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

is it really necessary to nail them down to the roof? i mean come on, is the shingle going to fall off the roof if you have a nail 3" from your flashing?

i dont know how many i have installed, thousands of them, and never nailed them down to the roof. only to the wall. the only time i have to nail them to the roof is on a reroof when other roofers did it before me. never had a problem with anything by not nailing them down. the next roofer will be happy, i know i would be.

nothing more frustrating them trying to get them nails out from under the flashing.


----------



## Mattp (Nov 30, 2008)

I put 1 nail in the top of the step flashing on the roof. I never nail the wall


----------



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

then the siding goes on and nail through the flashing anyway, so why nail it to the roof?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dumb question.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Never nail to wall always to roof next guy will thank you when he has to replace steps..I know myself has grumbled at last roofer who nailed to wall as I'm replacing old ones...its a bitch trying to get them off when siding and counter is on...ggrrrrr!!


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Just so i understand right, do you nail the fashing in to the wall/chimney to hold it in place? And which part gets nailled in to the roof?,i think im missing something here!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

ok, i will nail the steps to the roof around a brick wall/chimney. 

the contractor i install siding for wants a nail every 5" or so in the j channel, so i am nailing each tin shingle to the wall(new construction, osb walls, vinyl siding, ect) so if the next roofer wants to replace the steps, you have to remove the siding. but if the flashing is nailed to the roof, now you have a hole when its time to reroof. 

so the part of the step flashing the touches the roof will almost never get a nail into it. so why not save the next roofer some time and not nail them to the roof? its such a pain trying to get the nail out from under a step flashing. 

i hope i am making sense


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Its a worse pain trying to remove steps that are nailed to wall under the siding and counter flashing..ones nailed to roof are much easier to remove and replace..


----------



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

true..........but they are already nailed to the wall(every one of them)


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Are we talking about nailing the flashing(the part you can see) or the soaker(the part that goes under the flashing)?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

soaker


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Ah right, as we use a lead soaker we tend to just bend it over the slate/tile but i havebeen known to nail it on steep roofs.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## glasscockroofing (Oct 23, 2009)

know body realy care about the next. come on


----------



## glasscockroofing (Oct 23, 2009)

i nail both way, to the wall and to the roof. it a lot cleaner look. and less likely to shift. over time.


----------



## cmayo (Jun 27, 2014)

*Never nail step flashing to wall*

Never nail step flashing to wall or fasten to masonry wall or chimney. The roof deck will settle over time and deflect with load. The masonry will not move and the roof deck will, this can damage shingles. It can break the seal and make an opening for wind to catch and drive water up and under. I have seen shingles ripped off by this deflection. This can happen to a framed wall as well if the decking is not ended on a nailer or rafter fastened to wall. As far as nailing in to flashing while installing siding, don't do it. You should never nail into any flashing's, why install it only to pop a bunch of holes into it, keep nails well away from flashing. Nail step flashing high up onto the roof deck


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

There's to different parts of roof here. The roof must have tin shingles nail to roof for shingles or tile pan for tile . The chimney flashing is nail to chimney not to roof. Yes I nail it, with 1" concrete nail.


----------



## cmayo (Jun 27, 2014)

*why put nail holes in your new flashings?*

Counter flashing is what caps/covers step flashing at masonry wall and should be made from non-reactive material. A grove should be cut into the masonry or mortor joint. Non-reactive wedges can be used to hold counter flashing in place and cut grove tuck pointed in, why put nail holes in your new flashings?


----------



## CleveRfr (Dec 13, 2012)

step tins are only supposed to be nailed to the roof. roof and wall/masonry will expand and contract at varying rates which can cause buckling, etc. tin gets nailed to roof then counter goes over tin so they can move independently of one another.


----------

